# new here



## KHope2018

Hello. I am 30 years old and my husband and I have been TTC for 18 months. I am new to forums and new to infertility as we do not have any children yet. I have never been pregnant, not a single positive pregnancy test :(. I am 30 with low ovarian reserve. Which groups would be best for me to join?


----------



## Wobbles

Hi KHope

Welcome to BabyandBump

We have a few TTC forums covering every journey. You can of course use them all but for your questions you may pref to use the Trying To Conceive #1 or Long Term TTC board.

<3


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BabyandBump! Good luck TTC :)


----------



## Regin7

Hello, hun! This is a good place to be in. Welcome.
I'm sorry you're facing fertility issues. We never expect this into our lives. But definitely you aren't alone with your porblems. 
Did you consult a dr? 
Hope to hear from you soon. Keep strong!


----------



## KoreyA

Yes,we saw a doctor and never gave up.I am also learning throught this,been through the mood swings once and my husband learned to stay away.Doctor said it was from the hormones.My parents are happy to become grandparents again,they have been a great help so far


----------



## KoreyA

Wrong one,I am sorry and my mistake


----------

